# BotheCuber's Progress Thread - Sub-10.5?



## BotheCuber (Dec 25, 2021)

This is my progression thread to being the World Champion.
Goals:
3x3: Sub-10.5 Single, Sub-14 AO5, Sub-15 AO12.

I average 18.0.
It's 2022 and I got a 10.62 that was voided. I got a 13.92 AO5, also voided.
I also got a 15.02 AO12 and a 14.63 AO10. These were not voided and were saved.


----------



## BotheCuber (Dec 26, 2021)

Day 1:
16.1 Average of 10!
here are my stats for 3x3.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 26, 2021)

Are you an APB user or are you just checking the method out?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 27, 2021)

what compelled you to make that your name and profile picture


----------



## BotheCuber (Jan 6, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> View attachment 18182
> 
> 
> Are you an APB user or are you just checking the method out?


i was just checking it out. I am a CFOP user.


----------



## BotheCuber (Jan 16, 2022)

My PBsThis is my PB Average Of 10.


----------

